# PCUT CR630 Problems with Communicating



## ecpilkington (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi there, I am super new to vinyl cutting and I have read through quite a few posts and still can't get the hang my new PCUT CR630 using a USB cable it came with. 

I can tell you the following (I hope you can catch my drift)-

The driver for the USB has installed as the Creation USB Board
I am running Windows XP with SignBlazer, but it does not show PCUT CR630 when I choose to "Cut" it only shows the CT630.
I also have Sign Go running. When you go to "cut" the PCUT CR630 shows up in the dialog box but then you have to select an output port and there is no option for USB. There is only various print drivers and comm ports.
Please tell me what am I doing wrong? 

Do I need to create a new printer? (ie add hardware) I have tried this, but can't select the driver from the installation CD to create a new printer (to select in Signgo as the output). 

Do I need to create a new port? 

It appears that there is no communication between the computer and the cutter. 

Please help.


----------



## oweyhughes (Sep 18, 2011)

these are exactly the same problems I'm having, did you get yours to work?


----------



## tatman555 (Oct 9, 2010)

The pcut cutters use a com port for them. Once the driver is installed look at device manager under com ports while your cutter is plugged in to see what port it uses for the cutter it is usually com3 or com4 in my case anyway. While in device manager unplug the USB and plug it back in and it should show you what port it is using.


----------



## oweyhughes (Sep 18, 2011)

In device mgr it shows up under usb controllers as "creation usb board" and theres no info that I can see which specifies a com port allocated to it?


----------



## tatman555 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ic mine Shows up as USB serial converter. And under ports shows as USB serial port (com4). Sorry I haven't been more help. I will try to download sb and see what it shows in mine when I get it working.


----------



## oweyhughes (Sep 18, 2011)

ok thanks for your help


----------



## tatman555 (Oct 9, 2010)

This is how mine is set. I have a cr630 I selected ct630 com4 USB serial port and it cuts fine. Hopefully this may help


----------



## oweyhughes (Sep 18, 2011)

ok, that looks to be the problem, so how do I allocate a com port to my creation usb board?

I've seen threads that mention virtual com ports and even downloaded drivers for them, but my computer will only install the cutter with the drivers from creation?


----------



## tatman555 (Oct 9, 2010)

When you plug in the cutter it should show com ports in device manager there should be one named USB serial com port. That should allow you to select that one in sb. That is all I did when I downloaded it and tried it.


----------



## reeceb36 (May 2, 2012)

Hi,
for creation plotter you need to use ct630 in your software, remember to check your setting in sign blazer and device manager make sure they are both the same. The handshake in device manager (FLOW CONTROL)

all needs to be matching otherwise the plotter will not be recognized when cutting.


----------

